# Problem mit gcc-3.3.6-r1 [gelöst]

## white.rabbit

hallo, 

ich versuche mein System upzudaten, doch fast egal was ich emergen möchte will mein gentoo gcc-3.3.6-r1 emergen!

Es wäre auch ok, wenn es gehen würde aber der bleibt mit dem Fehler stehen:

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gcc-3.3.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-3.3.6-patches-1.5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-3.3.6-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-3.3.6-ssp-1.0.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work

>>> Unpacking gcc-3.3.6-piepatches-v8.7.8.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying Gentoo patches ...

 [32;01m*[0m   00_all_alpha-mieee-default.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   00_all_gcc_unlink_if_ordinary.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   02_all_gcc33-ice-hack.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   10_all_gcc333-debian-arm-getoff.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   11_all_gcc333-debian-arm-ldm.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   12_all_gcc-3.3-arm-pr22528.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   12_all_gcc333_pre20040408-stack-size.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   15_all_gcc33-multi-os-directory.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   17_all_gcc33-c99-numbers.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   19_all_gcc33-sched-ebb-cselib.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   21_all_gcc33-sparc-tls.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   25_all_gcc-3.3.3-libiberty-pic.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   25_all_gcc33-libstdc++-pic.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   26_all_gcc33-m68k-const.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   27_all_gcc33-m68k-java-build.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   28_all_gcc33-m68k-loop.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   29_all_gcc33-m68k-subreg.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   31_all_gcc331-pr495.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   34_all_gcc-3.3.5-ffecom_gfrt_basictype-prototype.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   35_all_gcc-3.3.5-no-COPYING-cross-compile.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   40_all_gcc33-warn-unused-result.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   46_all_gcc-3.3.6-pr18300.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   50_all_gcc33-coreutils-compat.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   54_all_pr10692-fix.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   55_all_pr14925.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   55_all_pr17684.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   56_all_pr18153.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   57_all_pr18380.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   58_all_pr18508.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   59_all_pr23241.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   60_all_loop.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   61_all_arm-bigendian.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   70_all_gcc33-make-whitespace.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   71_all_gcc33-gnu-string-prototypes.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   80_all_canadian-cross-spec-and-syslimits.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   83_all_gcc-3.x-larger-g77-file-limit.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   85_all_gcc-ca-translation-typo.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   85_all_gcc-es-translation-ICE-workaround.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   86_all_gcc-3.3-doxygen-filter-locale.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   88_all_gcc-3.3-make-SHELL.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Applying uClibc patches ...

 [32;01m*[0m   81_all_gcc-uclibc-3.3-100-conf.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   82_all_gcc-uclibc-3.3-110-conf.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   83_all_gcc-uclibc-3.3-120-softfloat.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   84_all_gcc-uclibc-3.3-200-code.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   85_all_820-no-mips-empic-relocs.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Applying stub patch for htb ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gcc-3.3.6-ssp.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Updating gcc to use SSP from libc ...

 [32;01m*[0m Applying upstream pie patches ...

 [32;01m*[0m   00_all_gcc-3.3-pie-3-boundschecking-no.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   00_all_gcc-3.3-pie-3.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   01_all_gcc-4.0-cvs-for-3.3.5-pic.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   02_all_gcc-4.0-cvs-mips-pic.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   11_all_gcc-3.3.5-rs6000-pic.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   12_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.6.8-sparc-pic.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   31_all_gcc-4.0-cvs-incompat.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   41_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.1-pie-generic.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   51_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.5-pie-ia64.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   52_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.5-pie-sparc.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   53_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.5-pie-sparc64.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   54_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.1-pie-rs6000.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   55_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.5-pie-alpha.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   56_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.5-pie-arm.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   57_all_gcc-3.4.0-v8.7.6.1-pie-arm.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   61_all_gcc-3.4.0-v8.7.6.1-pie-arm-uclibc.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Applying non-default pie patches ...

 [32;01m*[0m   02_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.1-pie-rs6000-nondefault.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   03_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.6.7-pie-sparc-nondefault.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Applying default pie patches ...

 [32;01m*[0m   01_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.8-pie-generic-default.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   02_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.1-pie-alpha-default.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   03_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.1-pie-arm-default.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   04_all_gcc-3.3.3-v8.7.1-pie-ia64-default.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   11_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.7-pie-rs6000-default.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   12_all_gcc-3.3.5-v8.7.7-pie-sparc-default.patch.bz2 ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Replacing obsolete head/tail with POSIX compliant ones

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed contrib/test_summary

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed boehm-gc/configure

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed fastjar/configure

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed gcc/configure

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libf2c/configure

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libffi/configure

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libiberty/configure

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libjava/configure

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libobjc/configure

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libstdc++-v3/configure

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed zlib/configure

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed ltcf-c.sh

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed ltcf-cxx.sh

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed ltcf-gcj.sh

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed ltmain.sh

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed boehm-gc/Makefile.in

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed fastjar/Makefile.in

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed gcc/Makefile.in

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libf2c/Makefile.in

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libffi/Makefile.in

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libiberty/Makefile.in

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libjava/Makefile.in

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libobjc/Makefile.in

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed libstdc++-v3/Makefile.in

 [32;01m*[0m  - fixed zlib/Makefile.in

 [32;01m*[0m patching gcc version: 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6-r1 p1.5, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)

 [32;01m*[0m Renaming jdk executables rmic and rmiregistry to grmic and grmiregistry.

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: gcc-3.3.6

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying install-sh-1.5.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying ltmain-1.5.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying relink-1.4.0a-GCC3.0-2.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying tmp-1.3.5.patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m Using GNU config files from /usr/share/libtool

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating config.sub

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating boehm-gc/config.sub

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating gcc/config.guess

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating config.guess

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating boehm-gc/config.guess

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Fixing misc issues in configure files

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating gcc/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating libffi/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating zlib/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating libf2c/libU77/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating libf2c/libI77/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating libf2c/libF77/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating libf2c/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating libjava/libltdl/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating libjava/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating libiberty/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating fastjar/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating boehm-gc/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating libstdc++-v3/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   Updating libobjc/configure [LANG] ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Touching generated files

 [32;01m*[0m   Touching gcc/cstamp-h.in

 [32;01m*[0m   Touching gcc/config.in

 [32;01m*[0m   Touching boehm-gc/aclocal.m4

 [32;01m*[0m   Touching boehm-gc/Makefile.in

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gcc-spec-env.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Applying gcc-3.3.6-cross-compile.patch ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6 ...

 [32;01m*[0m CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

 [32;01m*[0m CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe"

 [32;01m*[0m Configuring gcc ...

 [32;01m*[0m running gcc-compiler-configure

 [32;01m*[0m configuring for GCC_LANG: c,c++,treelang,f77

 [32;01m*[0m PREFIX:         /usr

 [32;01m*[0m BINPATH:         /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.6

 [32;01m*[0m LIBPATH:         /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6

 [32;01m*[0m DATAPATH:      /usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6

 [32;01m*[0m STDCXX_INCDIR:   /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/include/g++-v3

 [32;01m*[0m Configuring GCC with: 

   --prefix=/usr 

   --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.6 

   --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/include 

   --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6 

   --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/man 

   --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/info 

   --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/include/g++-v3 

   --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu 

   --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu 

   --disable-altivec 

   --enable-nls 

   --without-included-gettext 

   --with-system-zlib 

   --disable-checking 

   --disable-werror 

   --enable-secureplt 

   --disable-libunwind-exceptions 

   --disable-multilib 

   --disable-libgcj 

   --with-arch=i686 

   --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,f77 

   --enable-shared 

   --enable-threads=posix 

   --enable-__cxa_atexit 

   --enable-clocale=gnu 

   --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ 

   --with-pkgversion=Gentoo 3.3.6-r1 p1.5, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.6 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.6/include/g++-v3 --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --disable-libunwind-exceptions --disable-multilib --disable-libgcj --with-arch=i686 --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,f77 --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion=Gentoo 3.3.6-r1 p1.5, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8

*** This configuration is not supported in the following subdirectories:

     target-libffi target-boehm-gc target-zlib target-libjava zlib fastjar target-libobjc

    (Any other directories should still work fine.)

Created "Makefile" in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build using "mt-frag"

Configuring libiberty...

configure: warning: p1.5,: invalid host type

configure: error: can only configure for one host and one target at a time

Configure in /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/libiberty failed, exiting.

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 4567:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 5043:  Called gcc_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2920:  Called gcc_do_configure

 [31;01m*[0m             environment, line 2686:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       "${S}"/configure "$@" || die "failed to run configure";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   failed to run configure

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m 
```

weiss jemand warum mein system es jedesmal emergen möchte obwohl ich schon gcc-4.1.2 und 4.2.1 habe (standard 4.2.1)

danke im voraus.

----------

## bell

Entweder steht gcc im Worldfile 

```
cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep gcc
```

oder es ist als Abhängigkeit mit installiert. Schaue dir das Output von

```
emerge -uvptDN world
```

 an. Welches Paket steht über dem gcc-3.3.6-r1?

----------

## white.rabbit

```

emerge -uvptDN world
```

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies  .... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1  USE="cups dbus jpeg ssl zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl* -pch -png* -postgres -qt3support* -sqlite -sqlite3 -tiff -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 42,958 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups ipv6 -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl* -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 16,986 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/evas-9999  USE="X jpeg nls (-altivec) -cairo -directfb -doc -edb -fbcon -gif -mmx -opengl -png* -sdl -sse -svg -threads -tiff -xpm" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.06.09-r1  USE="-curl -libwww* -threads" 665 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4_rc3  

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4  USE="berkdb -build -debug -doc -gdbm -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[ebuild   R   ]   sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb -debug -gdbm* -ithreads" 9,887 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.3  USE="-cairo -gtk -qt3* -qt4 -test" 1,263 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/transcode-1.0.6_rc1-r1  USE="X iconv jpeg mp3 xvid -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -dvdread* -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -mpeg -network -nuv -ogg -oss -quicktime -sdl -sse -sse2 -theora -truetype -v4l2 -vorbis -xml" 0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="fortran nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

Total: 8 packages (1 in new slot, 7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 71,757 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment

```

und

```
cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep gcc
```

ist nur gcc:4.2

----------

## bell

OK In der emerge tree-Ansicht ist die Abhängigkeit nicht erkennbar.

Zweiter Trick: Trage =sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 in die /etc/portage/package.mask ein.

Dann sollte sich Portage beim Aktualisierungsversuch beschweren und die Anwendung nennen, die gcc-3.3 unbedingt braucht.

----------

## white.rabbit

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies  .... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.4-r1  USE="cups dbus jpeg ssl zlib -accessibility -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl* -pch -png* -postgres -qt3support* -sqlite -sqlite3 -tiff -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 42,958 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r4  USE="cups ipv6 -debug -doc -examples -firebird -gif -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -opengl* -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 16,986 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/evas-9999  USE="X jpeg nls (-altivec) -cairo -directfb -doc -edb -fbcon -gif -mmx -opengl -png* -sdl -sse -svg -threads -tiff -xpm" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.06.09-r1  USE="-curl -libwww* -threads" 665 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4_rc3  

[nomerge      ]  dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4  USE="berkdb -build -debug -doc -gdbm -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[ebuild   R   ]   sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb -debug -gdbm* -ithreads" 9,887 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.3  USE="-cairo -gtk -qt3* -qt4 -test" 1,263 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/transcode-1.0.6_rc1-r1  USE="X iconv jpeg mp3 xvid -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -dvdread* -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -mpeg -network -nuv -ogg -oss -quicktime -sdl -sse -sse2 -theora -truetype -v4l2 -vorbis -xml" 0 kB 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r4  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.4.0  USE="java kde -gnome" LINGUAS="-af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 

[nomerge      ]  virtual/jdk-1.6.0  

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.05-r1  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc" 

[ebuild  N    ]    sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls nptl -build (-multilib)" 0 kB 

Total: 9 packages (1 new, 1 in new slot, 7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 71,757 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment

```

irgendwie werde daraus nicht schlau.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Wenigstens muss ich es nicht mehr sehen, danke auch für den kleinen tipp!

----------

## bell

Stimt, da gab es doch mal was. Installiere den sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6, dann hat sich das Problem mit dem gcc-3.3 erledigt.

Zum Hintergrund:

Das Virual libstdc++ wird von =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-bin-3.3*, =sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3* und =sys-devel/gcc-3.3* bereitgestellt. Eins dieser Pakete muss also installiert sein. (/usr/portage/virtual/libstdc++/libstdc++-3.3.ebuild)

Warum ausgerechnet gcc-3.3 automatisch gezogen wird weiss ich nicht.

----------

## white.rabbit

Danke für die Aufklärung!

----------

